# New Ruger 1911 .45 ACP



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As most everyone already knows, they're hard as Hell to get your hands on, if it's priced decently. 

The prices are all over the board. I've seen um sell for as high as $850.00 + shipping. :smt083

Anyways, I've been watching them on a gun auction site, and ran into one that had been listed for less than two hours. It's BIN (Buy It Now) price was $725.00. 

And, the seller asked for actual shipping fees only, and you (the buyer) were allowed to pick from several options. I chose USPS Priority Mail, with Delivery Confirmation. 

Well now, I can relax, as I'm now the proud owner of one. I hope to have it in my hands by next weekend. :mrgreen:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

congrats


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never tried one, but I hear a lot of good things about them. There was a sale here before Thanksgiving with them going for $680.00, but I think that's gone for good. I've seen some high prices on the net too, and think $725 is probably not bad.

I hope you'll keep us posted on what you think of it; in general, I've long thought well of Ruger, and I bet they make a good 1911.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats....don't have one but sure as hell want one....JJ


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

FNISHR said:


> I've never tried one, but I hear a lot of good things about them. There was a sale here before Thanksgiving with them going for $680.00, but I think that's gone for good. I've seen some high prices on the net too, and think $725 is probably not bad.
> 
> I hope you'll keep us posted on what you think of it; in general, I've long thought well of Ruger, and I bet they make a good 1911.


My local gunshop had three of them, and they were selling for $649.00 + tax. All three were sold within an hour. They now have a long waiting list for future guns to arrive.

I was able to hold / examine one at another shop that was already spoken for. The fit / finish is extremely good, and it felt great in my over-sized hands.

Gotta say, I've never really been a big Ruger fan, except for their 10/22's and MKII's. I hated their P series and have no use for their revolvers. But, in all fairness, this new SR 1911 really looks promising. I love it's classic 1911 styling and the price is fair, if you can find one that someone isn't asking the moon for. 

I have a feeling, that I'll be buying a 2nd one in the not too distant future........:smt112


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Aarrgghhh.........the seller called me about the Ruger SR1911 I bid on. First off, he say's congrats! Then, he says that he can't ship it via USPS because it's against the law. 

I say what? He say's that it will have to go UPS or Fed-Ex. I told him that I used to have an FFL about 15 yrs. ago, and that I shipped many handguns via USPS. Then I go on to tell him that I still buy and sell handguns, and I've shipped at least 3 or 4 handguns via USPS within the last two years. 

Seller says that he's looking at the USPS regs. in regards to shipping firearms, and he says that he can't find anything about it being legal to ship handguns. 

I asked him if he is infact, an FFL? Says he is. I told him to call the gunshop that will receive the handgun for me, and ask them about shipping a handgun via USPS. Seller says he will. 

I told seller that his auction stated that the buyer had the choice of shipping methods. I chose USPS Priority Mail from the list. He mumbled something about it being a standardized list from the aucton web-site. 

Anyways, the seller hasn't gotten back to me yet. I told him while we were talking on the phone, that I couldn't send payment until the shipping issue was worked out. I made it very clear that I wasn't happy about the possibility of having him ship the gun via UPS or Fed-Ex.

I've dealt with literally hundreds of FFL's over the past 25 years or so. It's amazing that so many don't have a clue as to what they can or can't do legally. One would think that since it's a business venue for them, they'd want to know how to run a businss more efficiently and cost effectively.

Rant over.........:smt013:smt076:smt084 :smt092


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Aarrgghhh.........the seller called me about the Ruger SR1911 I bid on. First off, he say's congrats! Then, he says that he can't ship it via USPS because it's against the law.
> 
> I say what? He say's that it will have to go UPS or Fed-Ex. I told him that I used to have an FFL about 15 yrs. ago, and that I shipped many handguns via USPS. Then I go on to tell him that I still buy and sell handguns, and I've shipped at least 3 or 4 handguns via USPS within the last two years.
> 
> ...


from the postal regs

11.1.5 Manufacturers and Dealers

Handguns may also be mailed between licensed manufacturers of firearms and licensed dealers of firearms in customary trade shipments, or for repairing or replacing parts.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

432 Mailability

Here is the rules from The USPS

RCG


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Like I've always said........*If you want something done right, do it yourself.*

I called the firearms dealer who is located in Arlington, TX. I got lucky and one of the co-owners answered the phone.

I told him what was going on with the shipping question, and who I was dealing with from his company. After I had fully explained the situation, he apologized immediately. He told me that he would personally handle the transfer for me.......and, that he was gonna waive any and all shipping fees or charges.

He went on to say that the employee that I was dealing with, was fresh from another dept. within his company, and obviously, wasn't aware of FFL to FFL directives and USPS regulations.

Anyways, he was polite, courteous and right to the point. He once again apologized and told me to personally contact him in the future with any concerns and/or business needs.

I told him that my check would go out in today's mail.

For all of you business owners.......That's how to run a friggin business. :smt041


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Good Luck on your shipping problem,,,,,

You WILL enjoy the SR1911....:smt1099

Shoot straight.

Lateck,


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad you got one. Please let me know how it shoots and everything. I also woul dlove to see some good detailed pics. As for shipping and this is just me I won't go with anything other than UPS if at all possible. I do alot of softball bat swapping and trading just getting different stuff for our team to try out. I had to wait 2 weeks longer to get mine from USPS from Penns to here than the guy did to get from me to him me using UPS. That and USPS has lost about 4 packages that were suppose to come to me. One about $750 for that I paid insured. Guess what, never seen a dime. Frig USPS.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Brevard13 said:


> Glad you got one. Please let me know how it shoots and everything. I also woul dlove to see some good detailed pics. As for shipping and this is just me I won't go with anything other than UPS if at all possible. I do alot of softball bat swapping and trading just getting different stuff for our team to try out. I had to wait 2 weeks longer to get mine from USPS from Penns to here than the guy did to get from me to him me using UPS. That and USPS has lost about 4 packages that were suppose to come to me. One about $750 for that I paid insured. Guess what, never seen a dime. Frig USPS.


I use USPS for almost everything, when it comes to shipping. 90% of things I ship, go USPS Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation.

Within the last three years or so, I've shipped at least 4, maybe 5, handguns via USPS. All with Delivery Confirmation. All were shipped for under $15.00. If they had been shipped UPS or FED-EX, the cost would have been closer to $50.00 each.

My local post office is closer than my UPS facility. It's been a couple of years since I've used UPS, and at least 10 years or so, since I've used FED-EX.

I have no idea how long I've been using USPS, but in all those years, I've yet to have a lost package or one that was mis-routed. When I ship with UPS, often, the package gets stalled at some hub, or sits idle for days at a time, before it starts moving again. :smt092


----------



## harley4898 (Aug 13, 2012)

I live in round rock tx and i bought one at red,s indoor range for $626.99 plus tax.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Our local gun shop is raffling one off right now. $10.00 a ticket, 100 tix being sold. Needless to say, I'm buying a ticket or two....or.....?


----------



## wingnuut (Jun 11, 2012)

if you tell the post officewhat you are shipping they will not accept it. fedx satilite stores will not , you have to go to a main office, same with ups, i just went through all this and the PO wonders why no bussiness?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

wingnuut said:


> if you tell the post officewhat you are shipping they will not accept it. fedx satilite stores will not , you have to go to a main office, same with ups, i just went through all this and the PO wonders why no bussiness?


You have to be a FFL to ship a handgun via USPS. I used to be one several years ago, but gave it up. I now have my local gunshop ship handguns for me. They charge $30.00, and I pass that fee / charge on to the buyer.


----------

